# Target shooting on state land



## grize (Mar 26, 2004)

Is it legal to sight in on state land durring Bow season? My father in law wanted to go shooting this weekend, and I wouldn't mind making sure that my slug-gun and my muzzleloader are still on target. I was under the impression that you couldn't but he said that when he drove by our usual spot ( in a state gaming area) and that he saw and spoke to several people that were sighting in and he was told that it wasn't a problem as long as you were shooting at targets. If anyone can shed some light on the situation it would be greatly apreciated.

Thanks


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

In general, yes it is legal. There are a few areas though where it is prohibited. For example, the Gourdneck State Game Area in Kalamazoo County it is illegal to target practice at any time. It is normally posted when it is prohibited unless someone has torn down signs. If unsure, contact the local DNR Office.


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

Quote from griz "My father in law wanted to go shooting this weekend".

If you are talking about this coming weekend (and I think you are based on when you posted), I believe that would be illegal unless you are on your own property.

From the hunting guide:

November 10-14
It is unlawful to carry afield or transport any rifle (including rimfire) or
shotgun if you have buckshot, slug, ball loads or cut shells.
Exception: You may transport a firearm to your deer camp or to a target range during this period if the firearm is properly transported as described on pages 9-10. A resident who holds a fur harvester license may carry a .22 caliber or smaller rimfire firearm while hunting furbearers or checking a trap line during the open season for hunting furbearers or trapping furbearing animals. You also may target shoot on your own property provided there is no attempt to take game.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

flinch is correct if you are referring to the 5 days prior to firearm season, also commonly referred to as the quiet period. Although if you contact your local office per my suggestion, they still may be able to point you to some ranges on state land less know for example, Echo Point in the Allegan State Game Area, where it still would be legal this weekend.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Ah yes...the quiet period. This looks like the first year in many that my friends have already gotten their rifles sighted in. In past years, my phone rang off the hook and guys were dropping rifles and ammo off for me to tweak them at the last minute at my range. I am getting too darned old for that kind of beating but, it has been handy over the years to be able to back up to 300 yards at home to double check everything...


----------



## grize (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys guess I'll have to break the news to my father in law


----------



## m33kr0b (Nov 16, 2004)

Can you shoot at a range that is on public land during the hunting season?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

If it is a designated range, yes. You might tick off some hunters in the area that are trying to hunt though. Common sense will prevail and only you know what location you are referring too.


----------

